# gnome - errore dipendenze

## g3Ko

Salve a tutti. Il mio probema riguarda le dipendenze circolari durante l'emerge di gnome, il quale dice:

```
Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.4  USE="cups -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg kerberos ldap nls pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -java -php -samba -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N    ]    net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  

[ebuild  N    ]     net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[ebuild  N    ]   net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/ghostscript-0  

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62  USE="X cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 

[ebuild  N    ]    net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg kerberos ldap nls pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -java -php -samba -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20.3  USE="eds spell -debug" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.2  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.4  USE="cups -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.20.3  USE="X opengl -artworkextra -debug -guile" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0  USE="gnome zlib -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7  USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]      media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.8.3-r1  USE="X bzip2 jpeg perl png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -djvu -doc -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf" 

[ebuild  N    ]       gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0  USE="gnome zlib -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  www-client/epiphany-2.20.3  USE="python spell -debug -doc -networkmanager -xulrunner" 

[nomerge      ]   www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.14  USE="gnome ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1  USE="acl avahi hal ipv6 kerberos ssl -debug -doc -gnutls -samba" 

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="gnome -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0-r1  USE="X esd gnome -beagle -debug -tracker" 

[ebuild  N    ]       gnome-base/eel-2.20.0  USE="X -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.3  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1  USE="esd -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1  USE="acl avahi hal ipv6 kerberos ssl -debug -doc -gnutls -samba" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.20.0-r3  USE="libnotify opengl pam -debug -doc -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11  USE="-debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/yelp-2.20.0  USE="-beagle -debug -xulrunner" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1  USE="acl avahi hal ipv6 kerberos ssl -debug -doc -gnutls -samba" 

[ebuild  N    ]    net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1  USE="dbus gdbm gtk ipv6 python -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono -qt3 -qt4 -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.3  USE="python -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0  USE="opengl -doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1  USE="X -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/gail-1.20.2  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.3  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.3  USE="hal pam -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1  USE="ldap -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.8.3-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/eel-2.20.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.8.3-r1', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gail-1.20.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/eel-2.20.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gail-1.20.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gail-1.20.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/eel-2.20.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

Ho cercato nelle mie USE FLAG cosa potrebbe aver dato problemi, ma escludendone una alla volta, sono arrivato ad avere il sottoinsieme minimo di USE FLAG richieste dall'hand book per compilare gnome: *Quote:*   

> Prima di installare GNOME, è consigliabile modificare la propria variabile USE. Assicurarsi che le flag X, gtk e gnome siano elencate nella variabile USE del file /etc/make.conf. Se si necessita del supporto per hald, il demone per il "livello di astrazione hardware" (Hardware Abstraction Layer, ndt), aggiungere la flag hal alla variabile USE. Lo stesso discorso vale per dbus, un sistema di comunicazione tra processi che Gnome utilizza in modo estensivo. La flag avahi apporta la capacità di rilevamento DNS per GNOME (come avviene per Rendezvouz in Mac OS X). Se non si vuole il supporto per KDE (l'altro grande desktop environment), rimuovere le flag qt3, qt4, arts e kde.

 e come richiesto dall'handbook (sia la versione originale in inglese che quella italiana dicono la stessa cosa, ho controllato) ho sistemato il mio make.conf affinche rispecchiasse le minime USE FLAG necessarie:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-doc -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome avahi hal " # samba X509 vanilla nls mmx sse sse2i cgi apache2 zlib pcre session gd xml symlink pam tcpd ssl pic offensive nptl nptlonly bash-completion"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"
```

come potete notare ho commentato tutto cio che eccedeva al minimo richiesto dall'handbook. Cosa devo fare?

----------

## djinnZ

primo metti un a capo prima del #, per sicurezza. Secondo prova direttamente con un emerge -1 ghostscript-esp cups gtk+ , dovrebbe sbloccarsi. Altrimenti prova mettendo un -* prima delle altre use (e subito dopo aver installato gnome lo togli e lanci un emerge -DNu world).

Tanto per curiosità che profilo hai scelto?

consiglio: a meno che non vuoi usare gcj e usare il gtk per la grafica ti consiglio di mettere un sys-deve/gcc -gtk in package.use

----------

## g3Ko

Ciaom djinnZ, emerge è partito quando ho inserito -*. Ora però voglio sapere cosa serve e come funziona, per lo meno dimmi cosa devo cercare. Tra l'altro è andato, usando tutti i miei USE originari, quindi il problema non sembra fosse li, a meno che questa USE non annulli in qualche modo tutte le mie :p

Grazie per il tuo contributo, non penso avrei trovato cosi velocemente una soluzione se non mi avessi aiutato!

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
USE="-*" emerge qualcosa
```

esegue l'emerge senza utilizzare nessuna use flag, purtroppo l'installazione di gnome spesso e volentieri implica il dover risolvere delle dipendenze circolari, molti pacchetti infatti dipendono l'uno dall'altro se vuoi determinate features. Quella che hai percorso tu teoricamente è la strata più lunga, molti pacchetti dovranno essere riemersi in seguito per andare a ripristinare le use che vuoi utilizzare, forse era meglio fare qualche prova e installare solo alcuni pacchetti senza use flag. con qualche prova e tentativo a vuoto molto probabilmente ti evitati un bel po' di pacchetti, il che non è male soprattutto se non hai un supercomputer.

----------

## djinnZ

usare -* nel make.conf come ti ho suggerito equivale a disabilitare completamente le use presezionate nel profilo quindi ti tocca toglierlo e lanciare un emerge -NDu world per ripristinare tutto. Oppure puoi usare USE="-*" emerge pacchetto per installare qualcosa con dipendenze minime (quando ho installato l'ultima volta ho fatto così per avere vim e profuse).

Visto che hai solo installato gnome dovrebbero essere solo un paio i pacchetti da ricompilare. In realtà credo che dovesse bastare compilare l'accrocchio gcc/ghostscript/samba/gtk/cups perchè le dipendenze circolari ci sono e non credo che i devel riusciranno a trovare una soluzione tanto presto.

Per il futuro, ma questa è una cosa che qui tutti abbiamo appreso per esperienza (ovvero ci abbiamo sbattuto tutti le corna per capirlo) alcune use flag come gtk sql qt ed altre che ora non  mi sovvengono, settate globalmente (nel profilo od in make.conf) sono sempre fonte di guai su un sistema incompleto e ti costringono a ricorrere più spesso a revdep-rebuild dopo gli aggiornamenti. "doc" globale poi è una certezza di dipendenze circolari al primo emerge world

Il mio metodo è settare globalmente le use in make.conf usando un profilo minimale (hardened) e disabilitarle per pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.use, non è il metodo migliore ma per me è comodo, altri invece abilitano solo un paio di use in make.conf ed abilitano le altre tramite package.use.

L'importante non è quale metodo usi ma che usi un metodo.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> L'importante non è quale metodo usi ma che usi un metodo.

 

lol, bellissima. Io per l'appunto utilizzo il metodo contrario, il mio make.conf è lo stesso credo da svariato tempo, con le piccole modifiche fatte di volta in volta per ottenere quello che voglio. L'ultima volta che ho installato ho avuto un po' di problemi con le dipendenze circolari, come da te detto riferite alle use flag doc gtk+ e gnome. risolto il tutto facendo delle installazioni con il -* per alcuni pacchetti.

----------

## formica

Sulla mia macchina le dipendenze circolari spariscono facendo quanto segue:

```

USE="-avahi" emerge gnome

emerge --newuse world

```

----------

